# World Cup in HD?



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Anybody know if there are plans to show the football World Cup in HD on dish?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

chrisjs said:


> Anybody know if there are plans to show the football World Cup in HD on dish?


WOW ....you are off the loop...! ;o)

THE ANSWER IS "YES"

All the games will be shown on ABC, ESPN and ESPN2, not counting the Spanish channels......better yet. they will all be on HD on ABC, ESPN and ESPN2.

You better order your 622 now....!


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanx, My friends will be camping at my house when they see how good it looks on my 622 and 100 inch screen from a panny projector


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

chrisjs said:


> Thanx, My friends will be camping at my house when they see how good it looks on my 622 and 100 inch screen from a panny projector


WOW....I Will be there too....! ;o)

I already have set up several games at my house ...It would be great to watch them on HD ...can't wait


----------



## bruskie (Dec 13, 2005)

Will the 942 also have the World Cup in HD?
thanks
Bruskie


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

bruskie said:


> Will the 942 also have the World Cup in HD?
> thanks
> Bruskie


Probably not as ESPN2 requires and Mpeg4 receiver.

World Cup HD rules, but we need real Football commentators to replace the baseball commentators ESPN/ABC currently have. Also, ESPN need to lose the stupid ticker at the bottom and please please do not interrupt the broadcast every 5 minutes with " this portion of the game is brought to you by ..........."

Other than that lets all hope that England win.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

bruskie said:


> Will the 942 also have the World Cup in HD?
> thanks
> Bruskie


You will be able to see it on HDESPN and if you have ABC on OTA. not ESPN2, you need a 622 or 211


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

I will watch all 64 games in HD also, but I noticed that ESPNs HD is not THAT great. Its good, but not as good as the WorldSPort HD or HDnet quality. That sports ticker on ESPN does screw it up also. Does anyone know the technicalities of why the ESPN and ESPN2 HDs dont look as good as other HD broadcasts?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> I will watch all 64 games in HD also, but I noticed that ESPNs HD is not THAT great. Its good, but not as good as the WorldSPort HD or HDnet quality. That sports ticker on ESPN does screw it up also. Does anyone know the technicalities of why the ESPN and ESPN2 HDs dont look as good as other HD broadcasts?


Yes I was disappointed with the ESPN quality compared to World Sports and HDNET. I will probably watch ABC OTA if I have the option


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Unfortunately I will be unable to watch any first round games live in HD because I will be in Germany for all 3 of the US team's first round games! :hurah: 

Can't wait for the World Cup!!


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

MarkoC said:


> Unfortunately I will be unable to watch any first round games live in HD because I will be in Germany for all 3 of the US team's first round games! :hurah:
> 
> Can't wait for the World Cup!!


Dude, you'd better ask for a refund (LOL). I went to watch them on Tuesday night here in Nashville against Morroco and they sucked.


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone who' like to know the detailed schedule, check www.soccertv.com. choose worldcup and US in the header and the complete schedule plus the station will be shown.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

mruk69 said:


> Dude, you'd better ask for a refund (LOL). I went to watch them on Tuesday night here in Nashville against Morroco and they sucked.


Not so much that they sucked. On that game I give credit to the Moroccan team and coach as they executed a perfect game plan against the U.S.

What should be more worrisome to U.S fans, is that the Morocco coach might have given U.S opponents @ the cup, the blueprint for neutralizing the U.S attach.

Back to topic: I can't wait for the cup in HD. 13 days and counting!!! YIPEEEEE!!!

Go Mexico!!!!
Go Brazil!!!!
Go Dutch!!!!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

djmav said:


> Not so much that they sucked. On that game I give credit to the Moroccan team and coach as they executed a perfect game plan against the U.S.
> 
> What should be more worrisome to U.S fans, is that the Morocco coach might have given U.S opponents @ the cup, the blueprint for neutralizing the U.S attach.
> 
> ...


GO USA


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

http://worldcupontv.com

Too bad Worldsports HD will not broadcast any games, I'd rather watch it from a non ABC source, they dont' know how to broadcast (bitrates are too low)!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

abricko said:


> http://worldcupontv.com
> 
> Too bad Worldsports HD will not broadcast any games, I'd rather watch it from a non ABC source, they dont' know how to broadcast (bitrates are too low)!


Thanks for the link, I have been looking all over for this information


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

Decent website (with javascript tricks) I found in linked in the AVS HD section.

I originally looked all over ESPN websites, to find nothing for tv schedule... is it any wonder why soccer is not popular in the states, it's hard to know when it's on TV w/o searching deep!


socceteer said:


> Thanks for the link, I have been looking all over for this information


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

djmav said:


> Go Mexico!!!!


Down with Mexico!!!!

Go USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

abricko said:


> Decent website (with javascript tricks) I found in linked in the AVS HD section.
> 
> I originally looked all over ESPN websites, to find nothing for tv schedule... is it any wonder why soccer is not popular in the states, it's hard to know when it's on TV w/o searching deep!


I just found another very cool widget. It places a soccer ball on your desktop and lets you view the entire Worldcup teams, schedules in local times. Try it out, it is very very cool

First you have to go here and download and install the Engine

http://widgets.yahoo.com/

Then go here and install the Worldcup Widget

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=39668


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Is there a page where they have schedule and listings of the matches on ABC, ESPN and ESPN2?

thanks,
Osho


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

oshogg said:


> Is there a page where they have schedule and listings of the matches on ABC, ESPN and ESPN2?
> 
> thanks,
> Osho


http://media.espn.com/ESPNToday/2006/Mar_06/cup_sked.htm


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a good one 
http://www.worldcup2006ontv.com/games?tzd=-9


----------



## dimi1963 (Apr 28, 2004)

Italia!!! Italia!!! Italia!!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

FYI, an interesting read:

http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/06/02/hdtv-world-cup-madness-sweeps-the-world-but-not-south-america/

dimi1963: No freaking way with Italia, with all those Serie A corruption scandals, even asking for Marcelo Lippi's resignation, Buffon to be investigated. They couldn't even beat Switzerland the other day in the friendly. Not to mention lifeless against Ukraine today. I have to say, morale in Italy is at its lowest after the scandal, and uncertainty over Totti etc.

USA to beat Italia when they're already feeling low!!!!!


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Chandu said:


> FYI, an interesting read:
> 
> http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/06/02/hdtv-world-cup-madness-sweeps-the-world-but-not-south-america/
> 
> ...


Chandubhai, I agree about Italy. I would like see the Krauts in the final against England. Imagine this 40 years after 1966 in Germany, England beat Germany again, this time on their turf. 
Can you say Destiny.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Italy 4 - Germany 1

Italia looks good. Real good!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

djmav said:


> Italy 4 - Germany 1
> 
> Italia looks good. Real good!


After watching many worldcups, and worldcup qualifiers, The pre-games mean nothing. Most teams are trying new players and the play at home. This is one of the reasons it is exiting, any team can beat a strong team and eliminate them.

Italy may have looked really good to you, we will find out how good in 2 weeks


----------



## vtfan99 (Apr 12, 2006)

socceteer said:


> After watching many worldcups, and worldcup qualifiers, The pre-games mean nothing. Most teams are trying new players and the play at home. This is one of the reasons it is exiting, any team can beat a strong team and eliminate them.
> 
> Italy may have looked really good to you, we will find out how good in 2 weeks


Couldn't agree more. I believe the best recent example is Euro 2004. Greece won it all....but the last friendly they played as a warmup prior to the tournament....they lost 1-0 to a lesser squad (exact team slipped my mind).

Bottom line....there is nothing on the line. Wait until June 9th...then we'll see who looks good.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

heh... HD ;0 Who needs HD when you have brazil tickets ;0 Sure i'll set my 622 to record me while im there in HD though ;0 I leave this friday for there... Can't wait! ;0

-dogg


----------



## dimi1963 (Apr 28, 2004)

Italia!!! Italia!!! Italia!!!


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

socceteer said:


> After watching many worldcups, and worldcup qualifiers, The pre-games mean nothing. Most teams are trying new players and the play at home. This is one of the reasons it is exiting, any team can beat a strong team and eliminate them.
> 
> Italy may have looked really good to you, we will find out how good in 2 weeks


We will see. Germany was playing their full squad and so was Italy. I still see Italy as one of the title contenders.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

vtfan99 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I believe the best recent example is Euro 2004. Greece won it all....but the last friendly they played as a warmup prior to the tournament....they lost 1-0 to a lesser squad (exact team slipped my mind).
> 
> Bottom line....there is nothing on the line. Wait until June 9th...then we'll see who looks good.


Another example was Colombia on the 1994 World Cup. they were ranked 10 in the FIFA ranking and Pele said they were going to win the cup. Colombia was out on the first round, lost against USA and Romania. i will think of more examples as we go.

GO USA....I would love to see the US do well, this country needs a good worldcup for the game to survive in the US.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

socceteer said:


> GO USA....I would love to see the US do well, this country needs a good worldcup for the game to survive in the US.


I have to disagree that the US has to do well for the game to survive in this country. The US team is a good team and Arena has done a fine job with the team. I think just qualifying for the biggest tournament in the world shows that. The problem is that other countries like France, England Germany, Brazil, Italy etc. have a vast pool of skilled players to choose from, players who have only known foot from day one. When you look at teams like the U.S they don't have that, most got in to soccer later in life and didn't watch much soccer as they grew up due the lack of tv coverage and publicity in this country. Also, if the U.S.A team played more competitive teams instead of repeated games with teams like Canada (no offence to Canadians) they would get better expierience. Yes, we may lose a few games with some of these teams but that is what it was all about. When i use to do Martial Arts in England, I remember the first semi- contact tournament I entered and got beaten badly. Same thing happened in the second and third tournament I entered. Every time my instructor told me "go home and think about your mistakes and then we will talk about it in a few days". Basically, what the U.S team lacks is excitement, this is also due to the crappy commentary by Baseball Commentators on US TV. 
Soccer will never die in America, look at the success of Fox Soccer Channel, Gol TV and Setanta USA.

Good Luck England and the USA.

Fifa World Cup in HD. (if i am dreaming this please pinch me)


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

mruk69 said:


> I have to disagree that the US has to do well for the game to survive in this country. The US team is a good team and Arena has done a fine job with the team. I think just qualifying for the biggest tournament in the world shows that. The problem is that other countries like France, England Germany, Brazil, Italy etc. have a vast pool of skilled players to choose from, players who have only known foot from day one. When you look at teams like the U.S they don't have that, most got in to soccer later in life and didn't watch much soccer as they grew up due the lack of tv coverage and publicity in this country. Also, if the U.S.A team played more competitive teams instead of repeated games with teams like Canada (no offence to Canadians) they would get better expierience. Yes, we may lose a few games with some of these teams but that is what it was all about. When i use to do Martial Arts in England, I remember the first semi- contact tournament I entered and got beaten badly. Same thing happened in the second and third tournament I entered. Every time my instructor told me "go home and think about your mistakes and then we will talk about it in a few days". Basically, what the U.S team lacks is excitement, this is also due to the crappy commentary by Baseball Commentators on US TV.


I am not so sure that qualifying to the worldcup is enough for the US to keep the interest high, after all, look at the teams they had to compete to qualify....Not the strongest bunch besides Mexico, None of the teams on the that qualifying group have ever done well during any worldcup. So beating them is not a huge accomplishment.

However making it to the semifinals or finals ....now that will bring the interest of all those closet fans. And more professional players would want to come to the US and play.



mruk69 said:


> Soccer will never die in America, look at the success of Fox Soccer Channel, Gol TV and Setanta USA.
> 
> Good Luck England and the USA.


These words remind me of the 1970s when Pele was playing for the "Cosmos...Remember them..?" They use to say soccer is here to stay, where are the Cosmos and recently what happened to the Earthquakes..? not enough fans to keep it alive.



mruk69 said:


> FIFA World Cup in HD. (if i am dreaming this please pinch me)


Now this is a huge accomplishment All the games in HD...!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

USA USA WE ARE #1 will sweep the World Cup USA


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Doggfather said:


> heh... HD ;0 Who needs HD when you have brazil tickets ;0 Sure i'll set my 622 to record me while im there in HD though ;0 I leave this friday for there... Can't wait! ;0
> 
> -dogg


I'm leaving for Germany Thursday myself. The wife and I are going to the 3 US first round games! I am psyched!! :grin:


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Doggfather said:


> heh... HD ;0 Who needs HD when you have brazil tickets ;0 Sure i'll set my 622 to record me while im there in HD though ;0 I leave this friday for there... Can't wait! ;0
> 
> -dogg


Yeah ....but will you be able to go to the bathroom and not miss a thing and get up and get food and drink and not miss a thing...! and will you be able to re-wind when Ronaldo scores a goal you did not see it because you were talking to someone..?

I hate you....I wish I was there too........LOL


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't get me wrong. I want the USA to do well, I want them to succeed and I will be rooting for them, however, having said that, I also look at it from an analytical standpoint and not an emotional one.

If you have seen the players and teams in questions (at whatever stage, club, friendlies, elimination, qualifying), without going by the commentary of non soccer sportswriters that seem to be all over the internet that have no idea what they are talking about, can anyone honestly tell me the USA belongs in the top 10? No way.

This does not mean that they can not advance, I think they have a good chance of getting out the 1st round, beyond that I don't think so. 

Here are the top 10 teams in my estimation. 

1. Italy 
2. Argentina
3. Brazil
4. England
5. Holland
6. France
8. Germany
7. Czech Republic
8. Ivory Coast ( They are my upset special)
9. Spain
10. Mexico

World Cup in HD - I'm in HEAVEN!!!!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

djmav said:


> Here are the top 10 teams in my estimation.
> 
> 1. Italy
> 2. Argentina
> ...


 Interesting pick, I would not have picked Italy as number 1. I believe that It is up to Brazil to win or loose the worldcup, It is the best team, but they could blow it if they think they have it on the bag and do not play hard. Here is my pick

1. Brazil
2. Holland
3. Argentina
4. England
5. Czech Republic
6. Germany
7. USA
8. Spain
9. South Africa
10. France


----------



## fab9876 (Apr 12, 2006)

South Africa?.......youre in the wrong World cup


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

socceteer said:


> Interesting pick, I would not have picked Italy as number 1. I believe that It is up to Brazil to win or loose the worldcup, It is the best team, but they could blow it if they think they have it on the bag and do not play hard. Here is my pick
> 
> 1. Brazil
> 2. Holland
> ...


No qualms with your picks socceteer. The only reason I don't have Brazil as #1 is their suspect defense.

Two teams in particulars showed how to play against Brazil, Argentina in qualifiers and Mexico in Confederation cup.

Both teams went against the norm of fielding a defensive team, and instead chose to field an agressive, midfield heavy ball control team and both times it worked, as it kept the ball away from the talented mids and forwards of Brazil and in turn led to victories for Argentina and Mexico.

In picking Italy #1 the logic is this. They have always been a stout defensive team, that is what they are know for. This year with Lippi they are being more agressive offensively and they have talent in the mid with Del Piero and Totti and the young forwards are studs. That balance lead me to believe they can take it all.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

fab9876 said:


> South Africa?.......youre in the wrong World cup


LOL

I meant Saudi Arabia


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

socceteer said:


> I meant Saudi Arabia


Saudi Arabia? The same Saudi Arabia that got hammered by a pathetic German team (yeah, they made the final last time, but were one of the most awful teams to have made the final) 4 years ago.

I think Iran is much better than Saudi Arabia this time around. Although I don't think they belong in the top 10.

You got the part about including USA, but not Mexico exactly right.

I would probably include one of Croatia or Sweden in that list instead of Saudi Arabia (or South Africa or Iran).


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Chandu said:


> Saudi Arabia? The same Saudi Arabia that got hammered by a pathetic German team (yeah, they made the final last time, but were one of the most awful teams to have made the final) 4 years ago.
> 
> I think Iran is much better than Saudi Arabia this time around. Although I don't think they belong in the top 10.
> 
> ...


I thought about including Mexico, but I am not convinced that they have a good team this year. United states will get more support in Europe than Mexico will, mostly because more Americans will travel to see them play. I think it helps some, but US also has allot of new faces who are eager and I do not see that in Mexico. I hope I am wrong. I would like to see Mexico in the second round or better.

I would agree that Iran looks good, but I think there has to be a Cinderella team and the Saudis will be, they have been getting allot of Brazilian coaches and player who will help them improve their game.

Croatia could potentially do well....not many expect them to, but I think they have a strong team.


----------



## ocanyc (May 30, 2006)

If any of you guys watch a world cup game on ESPN2 HD, can you report on the quality of the picture? I mean, hopefully no side bars


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

ocanyc said:


> If any of you guys watch a world cup game on ESPN2 HD, can you report on the quality of the picture? I mean, hopefully no side bars


I'll be watching. I too hope it's not shown in SD (AKA side bars). Unfortunatley you never know what you'll get with ESPN.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dave1234 said:


> I'll be watching. I too hope it's not shown in SD (AKA side bars). Unfortunatley you never know what you'll get with ESPN.


Watching it now, and NO SIDE BARS. ESPN2 has been good about no side bars, ESPN, I have seen it jump back and forth during the same show, drives me NUTZ


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

dave1234 said:


> I'll be watching. I too hope it's not shown in SD (AKA side bars). Unfortunatley you never know what you'll get with ESPN.


It's in actual HD for the first game at lease....


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

All the games on HD....wow....way to go Dish, ESPN and ABC....! What and incredible broadcast.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Italy WINS!!!!! As the only one that predicted that here from the very beginning, I am here to gloat. 

Where are all the ones that jumped on Italy when I predicted they would win.


----------



## Jonasben (Jul 2, 2006)

I missed part of the penalty shootout. Screen went black. This is a new setup. Vip622, TH42Px60U Panny. Has been working well for a week or so. Anyone else had that problem?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Jonasben said:


> I missed part of the penalty shootout. Screen went black. This is a new setup. Vip622, TH42Px60U Panny. Has been working well for a week or so. Anyone else had that problem?


I saw a some people complaining about this on the Seattle - Comcast forum over on AVSForums as well. This wasn't a DISH or ViP622 issue. Was either an ABC feed or KOMO TV broadcast issue apparently.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Jonasben said:


> I missed part of the penalty shootout. Screen went black. This is a new setup. Vip622, TH42Px60U Panny. Has been working well for a week or so. Anyone else had that problem?


My VIP-211's HDMI output isn't working with my Panasonic TH42PX500U and it's not the Panasonic's fault. I'm relegated to component until DISH fixes this. No blackout on the component input during the shootout.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

djmav said:


> Italy WINS!!!!! As the only one that predicted that here from the very beginning, I am here to gloat.
> 
> Where are all the ones that jumped on Italy when I predicted they would win.


Good call...!

I was one of the ones who did not feel Italy would win. After watching the 1st round I was not impressed with their play, but at the end they came threw..!

Congratulations..!


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

socceteer said:


> Good call...!
> 
> I was one of the ones who did not feel Italy would win. After watching the 1st round I was not impressed with their play, but at the end they came threw..!
> 
> Congratulations..!


Yes, nice call djmav. I was originaly rooting for Brazil, and for the final France. Only because of Zidane... not real keen on France, but then not real keen on Italy either. Still pissed at Italy for bashing USA's guy in the face.

I tried to watch every HD game. Tough thing to do in the first round as there were 3 games a night and not enough space on the 622.

I thought France actually played a better game... more control, more offense... just could not connect to the goal. That is until my hero Zidane completely blew it by not controlling himself and headbutting the Italy guy. I mean if your gonna blow your top, you might as well pound him good... lost my hero factor big time.

Ron


----------

